# What can I do about my winter coat fasteners?



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

I have two winter coats - one is fastened with buttons and one with a zipper. My problem is that with the buttoned one, the bottom button keeps pulling off and with the zippered one, the bottom of the zipper pulls away from the coat. No matter how I try to re-attach them, the next time I wear them, they pull apart again (problem areas circled in yellow).


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 10, 2019)

debodun said:


> I have two winter coats - one is fastened with buttons and one with a zipper. My problem is that with the buttoned one, the bottom button keeps pulling off and with the zippered one, the bottom of the zipper pulls away from the coat. No matter how I try to re-attach them, the next time I wear them, they pull apart again (problem areas circled in yellow).
> 
> View attachment 84259View attachment 84260


For the button problem it's easy to fix.

When you sew another button on use heavy thread.
And sew the new one on with another button on the other side so it won't pull off.

For the zipper problem?  The only solution I could find for myself was to purchase a new zipper, and take the old one off and sew a new one on.
You need a sewing machine for that with what is called a zipper foot attachment.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 10, 2019)

Camper beat me to it. Same advice. The button problem easily solved by using an "anchor" button on the back.

The zipper problem, though...is the jacket fabric frayed? If that's it, take it to a tailor. If it's just the zipper, replace it using a zipper foot.


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

The cloth part of the zipper is so frayed, I tried to strengthen it with duct tape (maybe you can see some in the photo), but that doesn't work.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes . The first post from that man, is correct Deb. 
The guys are showing you up. 
Just sayin’


----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)

debodun said:


> The cloth part of the zipper is so frayed, I tried to strengthen it with duct tape (maybe you can see some in the photo), but that doesn't work.


How about a new coat? 
You could probably get a new coat for about the same amount as it costs to fix the old one


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 10, 2019)

I put a new zipper on one of my jackets. The cost was about $10.

I bought a sewing machine at a yard sale for $40. Very handy. I love the convenience. Now I can buy slacks and custom fit them.


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

Keesha said:


> How about a new coat?
> You could probably get a new coat for about the same amount as it costs to fix the old one



That what I figured since I have no domestic skills or fancy equipment. I am a sew-by-hand person. I'd have to but a zipper and have a alteration business do the work.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 10, 2019)

New zipper. You don't have to buy one. Most dry cleaners will replace the zipper. Ask.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)

debodun said:


> That what I figured since I have no domestic skills or fancy equipment. I am a sew-by-hand person. I'd have to but a zipper and have a alteration business do the work.


I’d take the coat in and get a quote. Then you can get a better idea. Sometimes I shop at second hand stores where I can get a decent coat for $15 or $20.

I just make sure it’s a washable kind.
You could pick up a second hand sewing machine for a small amount if you considered picking up a new hobby. I think you’d really like  sewing


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 11, 2019)

Deb, I had another thought about the jacket with buttons. If you've resewn the button so much that the fabric is torn, it will have to be reinforced in order for the button to hold even with an anchor button. You can reinforce it with an iron-on patch on the underside. Iron-on patches can be cut to size.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 11, 2019)

It looks like those jackets have "passed their prime".  Watch the stores in coming weeks, and when they start selling out their Winter clothes, you can probably get a couple of new coats for little more than the cost/hassle of repairing these old ones.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 11, 2019)

Don M. said:


> It looks like those jackets have "passed their prime".  Watch the stores in coming weeks, and when they start selling out their Winter clothes, you can probably get a couple of new coats for little more than the cost/hassle of repairing these old ones.


Yabbut...favorite things are favorite things. Yanno how you have a pair of shoes that you'd rather wear than any others? They wear out and you'll try anything before ditching them! Shoe Goo, Boot Fix, a piece of cardboard inside because the sole is worn out and there aren't shoe repair shops anymore. It's really hard to part with something you love, even if it seems to be easily replaceable. The replacement just ain't the same


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2019)

Sounds like the button coat is too tight. 
Treat yourself to a new one.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 11, 2019)

But but but...Radish Rose, is there not a sentimental bone in your body? LOL! There are some things we just _can't_ part with. 

Besides, remember that old saw "Use it up, wear it out, make it do, or do without"? I think it originated during the Depression and became so much a part of us that it carried over to the war years. I know I heard it a lot growing up. 

Now there comes a time when it's worn out because we made it do for way too long, but still...


----------



## twinkles (Dec 11, 2019)

sew the button on with elastic thread


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> If you've resewn the button so much that the fabric is torn, it will have to be reinforced in order for the button to hold even with an anchor button. You can reinforce it with an iron-on patch on the underside. Iron-on patches can be cut to size.



I thought of something similar.  
You could use any small piece of fabric, behind the inside of the jacket, and then sew the 2 buttons (one on each side, with the small piece of fabric sewed in also, between the jacket and the back button)
 to strengthen the whole thing and the stitches.

I'd be careful of an iron-on , and would check the fabric first, because some have polyester components,  that might melt.

Amusing to me, the posts about how much we love our old favorites, and want to keep them going, if at all possible. 

Reminds me of an old favorite "childrens" story, wherein a coat, becomes too worn out, so is made into a jacket. The jacket gets too worn out, and is therefore made into a vest.  The vest frays too much, and is modified and becomes a scarf....etc... till i think it's a bow-tie or something.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> But but but...Radish Rose, is there not a sentimental bone in your body?


No.


----------



## toffee (Dec 11, 2019)

TRY  for a new coat -look in the charity shops they have some really warm coats all sizes -colours' saw a lovely deep plaid for 
£4.50 nearly new ...in your money it would be $5.93


----------



## Catlady (Dec 11, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I bought a sewing machine at a yard sale for $40. Very handy. I love the convenience. Now I can buy slacks and custom fit them.


My mother bought me a new Remington sewing machine in 1963 and I still have it, still works good, but I seldom use it anymore.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 12, 2019)

Catlady said:


> My mother bought me a new Remington sewing machine in 1963 and I still have it, still works good, but I seldom use it anymore.


Being able to fix something you would otherwise throw away grants a measure of independence. Independence is a virtue especially for seniors. Right now I make cell phone holders. Fun.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Being able to fix something you would otherwise throw away grants a measure of independence. Independence is a virtue especially for seniors. Right now I make cell phone holders. Fun.


Is that a hobby or do you sell them?  I don't have a cell phone yet, plan on getting one, but would like to carry with me without having to hold it with my hand.  I usually wear pants or sweat pants and they don't have pockets.  Will have to figure out something.  Pic of your phone holders?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 12, 2019)

I must have pockets.  I must.


----------

